# ¿Estais viendo Cuarto y mitad de Milenio? Han perdido la chota



## perrosno (30 Oct 2022)

De descojone, la Porter vestida como una ramera .......Han perdido la cabeza con el tema Poltergeist.

Vaya basura.


----------



## Habsburguesa (30 Oct 2022)

Me parto la poiaa


----------



## Hippy Lollas (30 Oct 2022)

Pon capturas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Oct 2022)

Preparando el onlyfans

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## perrosno (30 Oct 2022)

Habsburguesa dijo:


> Me parto la poiaa



Es de coña, ¿A esta señora quien le aconseja hacer estas payasadas?


----------



## perrosno (30 Oct 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Pon capturas.



No puedo, sorry, si quieres te paso el link por donde lo estaba viendo, ya lo he quitado. Eso es infumable.


----------



## jotace (30 Oct 2022)

La bruja Avería.


¡No se ría, no se ría!!


----------



## Habsburguesa (30 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Es de coña, ¿A esta señora quien le aconseja hacer estas payasadas?



Imagino que ha sido idea suya, y friker a tragado. Menudos 15 min pa zorrear que se ha tirado, por diosss


----------



## Chortina Premium (30 Oct 2022)

La dientes y sus modelitos del Pol. Marcony son de sobra conocidos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Oct 2022)

Es una mierda , pero no me ha dado tiempo a pillar otra






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (30 Oct 2022)

Va de segisputa sexi


----------



## perrosno (30 Oct 2022)

Habsburguesa dijo:


> Imagino que ha sido idea suya, y friker a tragado. Menudos 15 min pa zorrear que se ha tirado, por diosss



Pues que les den, lo he quitado, prefiero forear.


----------



## Decipher (30 Oct 2022)

¿Y las fotos?


----------



## Habsburguesa (30 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Y las fotos?



Créeme, es mejor que no haya


----------



## Espartano27 (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## kletus (30 Oct 2022)

La RMR del misterio. Al Friker le falta un cuñao para bingo.


----------



## Espartano27 (30 Oct 2022)

Va disfrazada de bruja putilla


----------



## Decipher (30 Oct 2022)

Habsburguesa dijo:


> Créeme, es mejor que no haya



Sin fotos no puedo opinar.


----------



## Decipher (30 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Señora, tapese.


----------



## Decipher (30 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Va disfrazada de bruja putilla



Aivadios. No mentiais.


----------



## perrosno (30 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>




Ay dio mio!!! Que pintas!!!!!


----------



## Mission (30 Oct 2022)

Siempre he dicho que es una choni que encima se cree que está buena.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Oct 2022)

Es un programa más de la telebasura.


----------



## Kenthomi (30 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Aivadios. No mentiais.



Jajajajajajaja


----------



## zirick (30 Oct 2022)

Carmen siempre más generosa de lo que debería


----------



## Leopoldo (30 Oct 2022)

Te hace unas buenas lentejas en el caldero brujeril. El chorizo lo pones tu.


----------



## Seagrams (30 Oct 2022)

Por Diossss.... tápese señora!!

Qué coño le pasa por la cabeza a esta Charo cuerpocorcho?


----------



## Narbaiza (30 Oct 2022)

Que sexy..


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Oct 2022)

¿Y este fantoche se permite reirse de Jimenez del Oso, Antonio Ribera o JJ Benitez?, no les llega ni a la suela del zapato a ninguno.

TeleBASURA como bien han dicho ya.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (30 Oct 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Es una mierda , pero no me ha dado tiempo a pillar otra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huele a ácido urico desde aquí….


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Oct 2022)

¿Os imaginais que su hija Alma se haga científica antimagufa total?

Y acabe diciendoles:

*PAPA, MAMÁ.... cuando haciais esos programas de fantasmas, poltergeist y la vieja esa local con la bola de cristal, estabais como chotas, la verdad.

Y ellos: Calla hija.... que de eso has comido y gracias a eso tu padre y tu madre tienen ahora una buena pensión.*


----------



## noseyo (30 Oct 2022)

Basuras vendida a la élite para tener un poco más de programa , los periodistas de verdad son los que están fuera de todo el sistema este y fueron despedidos


----------



## Persea (30 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> De descojone, la Porter vestida como una ramera .......Han perdido la cabeza con el tema Poltergeist.
> 
> Vaya basura.



la porter esta ida de la olla y los cuernos de iker llegan al techo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Oct 2022)

el caso es enseñar cacho para vender...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (30 Oct 2022)

Ha salido ya el retretes?


----------



## n_flamel (30 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> De descojone, la Porter *vestida como una ramera* .......Han perdido la cabeza con el tema Poltergeist.
> 
> Vaya basura.



O sea, nada nuevo.


----------



## perrosno (30 Oct 2022)

Y Friker de que va vestido? Ay dio mio!!!!! Vaya dos


Narbaiza dijo:


> Que sexy..





¿Y Friker de que va vestido? Ay dio mio!!!!! Vaya dos


----------



## Senusert° (30 Oct 2022)

Lo he visto diez minutos y lo he quitado. 

Nos han colonizado los USA.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (30 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No puedo, sorry, si quieres te paso el link por donde lo estaba viendo, ya lo he quitado. Eso es infumable.



He visto dos minutos y lo he quitado.
Vergonzoso hoy.


----------



## Narbaiza (30 Oct 2022)

Realmente terrorífico.




Van disfrazados de pareidolia


----------



## Furymundo (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## HUSH (30 Oct 2022)

De joven era pizpi.


----------



## perrosno (30 Oct 2022)

Hoy no ira Baños, ¿Pero lo mismo sí de Vicente, de que le vestirán al pobre?


----------



## Salsa_rosa (30 Oct 2022)

Melaf00000000000


----------



## perrosno (30 Oct 2022)

HUSH dijo:


> De joven era pizpi.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245934



Sí, pero como han dicho mensajes atrás tenía pinta choni.


----------



## stuka (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## HUSH (30 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Pero sí, como han dicho mensajes atrás tenía pinta choni.



No sé, a mi me ponía mucho en los primeros programas de cuarto milenio. Entre su muro, mis 15 años más y las redes sociales ahora me parece patética.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Oct 2022)

Empezó siendo la novia de Iker Jimenez, para convertirse en su abuela. No es Muro, es la jodida Muralla China.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Oct 2022)

¿Por qué va disfrazada de Cindy Lauper?


----------



## Visilleras (30 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Hoy no ira Baños, ¿Pero lo mismo sí de Vicente, de que le vestirán al pobre?



Apuesto por momia revenida o santa compaña.. aunque de Gandalg estaría fetén


----------



## perrosno (30 Oct 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Apuesto por momia revenida o santa compaña.. aunque de Gandalg estaría fetén



Si sale, por dioxxx, avisad, eso no me lo puedo perder.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (30 Oct 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Es una mierda , pero no me ha dado tiempo a pillar otra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furymundo (30 Oct 2022)

stuka dijo:


>



no puede ser


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Oct 2022)

Pues de lo que se disfrazan todas las mujeres en carnaval o jaloguin...

Putibruja
Putivampira
Putipolicia
Putienfermera
Putigatita
Etc etc


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pues de lo que se disfrazan todas las mujeres en carnaval o jaloguin...
> 
> Putibruja
> Putivampira
> ...


----------



## Visilleras (31 Oct 2022)

Ya está empezando a flojear.

Esto sólo se arregla si aparece el Dr. Cabrera disfrazado de Drácula


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Oct 2022)

Narbaiza dijo:


> Realmente terrorífico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperpentos, tramoya barata, atrezzo de circo, este tipo es ridículo y lamentable.

La estirpe de los penosos...


----------



## Visilleras (31 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



No tengo claro si es un homenaje a "El liguero mágico" de Ozores, o a "Brácula" de Chiquito de la Calzada


----------



## Rilakkuma (31 Oct 2022)

Ya son oficialmente personajes de Ortega y Pacheco


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



PAYASO.

Da verguenza ajena.


----------



## perrosno (31 Oct 2022)

La poca credibilidad que le quedaba, creo que con esto la ha perdido ya definitivamente


----------



## Omaita (31 Oct 2022)

El todologo no va hoy al plato? 
Y mascarillo donde esta? Puede ir de mascarilla putilla...


----------



## Omaita (31 Oct 2022)

La Porter es una viciosa, esa hará malas guarradas en la cama. Friker es el sumiso, no me queda duda. Yo a la petarda le daba la verdad, por vieja q parezca me la pone


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Oct 2022)

¿Se ha disfrazado de mamarracho Enrique de Vicente tambien?, espero que respeten a ese anciano y no le hagan hacer el ridículo tambien.


----------



## Visilleras (31 Oct 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Se ha disfrazado de mamarracho Enrique de Vicente tambien?, espero que respeten a ese anciano y no le hagan hacer el ridículo tambien.



De momento está David Felipe Arranz, el crítico de cine vestido de ¿Mariano José de Larra?



No creo que se atrevan a sacar a De Vicente disfrazado...


----------



## Furymundo (31 Oct 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> PAYASO.
> 
> Da verguenza ajena.



ha sido idea de ella
esta clarisimo


----------



## Visilleras (31 Oct 2022)

Omaita dijo:


> El todologo no va hoy al plato?
> Y mascarillo donde esta? Puede ir de mascarilla putilla...



Hombre, pues Carballo disfrazado haciendo el notas si sería digno de verse


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (31 Oct 2022)

A priori no lo parece pero la verguenza ajena es uno de los sentimientos mas complicados con los que lidiar.


----------



## Roedr (31 Oct 2022)

HUSH dijo:


> De joven era pizpi.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245934



Menuda involución.


¿Nadie comenta la reconquista capilar de Iker?. Eso sí que es misterioso.


----------



## Roedr (31 Oct 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Y este fantoche se permite reirse de Jimenez del Oso, Antonio Ribera o JJ Benitez?, no les llega ni a la suela del zapato a ninguno.
> 
> TeleBASURA como bien han dicho ya.



No te pases... Iker es muy bueno en su género. No es fácil vivir holgadamente de la trola y la charlatanería. Hay que tener mucha labia para triunfar en ese negocio.


----------



## OYeah (31 Oct 2022)

Pero si va muy tapada. Habéis puesto fotos donde va más putona, haciendo entrevistas, etc...


----------



## Abrojo (31 Oct 2022)

Carmen es otra como Cecilia


----------



## OYeah (31 Oct 2022)

Bueno, evidentemente sois puteros. Va vestida de una forma que a mi no me parece que enseñe nada, no me pone pero sé que las putas van vestidas así, a los polla viejas os van esos corsés.

Y proyectáis, claro.


----------



## lostsoul242 (31 Oct 2022)

Mucho hablar de la Choni que ya sabiamos que era MEGArePUTA

¿Pero y el Friker? . ¿Desde cuando ir vestido de Goya es algo jalowinero? , al menos el otro parece que va de E.A Poe . 

Menudo circo .


----------



## kicorv (31 Oct 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Va de segisputa sexi



Va de empoderada en régimen gananciales.

Excepto para aquellos que os gustan rellenitas tirando a toneles, jamas ha estado buena. E Iker Jiménez tiene pinta de haber podido llevarse a una buen pivón. Qué mal repartido está el mundo.


----------



## kicorv (31 Oct 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Va de segisputa sexi



Va de empoderada en régimen gananciales.

Excepto para aquellos que os gustan rellenitas tirando a toneles, jamas ha estado buena. E Iker Jiménez tiene pinta de haber podido llevarse a una buen pivón. Qué mal repartido está el mundo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Oct 2022)

HUSH dijo:


> De joven era pizpi.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245934



no creo que sea la misma persona


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Oct 2022)

el ONLYFANS se cierne sobre su destino...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (31 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No puedo, sorry, si quieres te paso el link por donde lo estaba viendo, ya lo he quitado. Eso es infumable.



¿Sorry? Joder


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (31 Oct 2022)

Es Jalogüin, cojones y cada uno se disfraza de lo que es....en este caso de putón brujeril o Bruja putón.

Madre mía cuándo la he visto, he dicho ya está la tía está jodiendo y el manguina del friker tragando. En general, el programa ha sido una mierda, sólo salvo al del cine que se lo curra un poco


----------



## etsai (31 Oct 2022)

Pues yo le daba


----------



## stuka (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Panzerfaust (31 Oct 2022)

No, no veo la cuatro, ni la tv en general, la mierda para las moscas


----------



## SexyVIcky (31 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> De descojone, la Porter vestida como una ramera .......Han perdido la cabeza con el tema Poltergeist.
> 
> Vaya basura.



Me ha llamado la atención que solo ella hacía el ridiculo.Iker y demás iban bien vestidos


----------



## Stelio Kontos (31 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> De descojone, la Porter vestida como una ramera .......Han perdido la cabeza con el tema Poltergeist.
> 
> Vaya basura.



Mi vieja me ha dicho de poner Cuarto Milenio porque no hacían nada de trellao en la tele. Luego ha sido ella misma la que se ha desdicho en menos de 1 minuto al ver al putón


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Oct 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención que solo ella hacía en ridiculo.Iker y demás iban bien vestidos



o sea como el resto de los días.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 Oct 2022)

HUSH dijo:


> De joven era pizpi.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245934



de joven ella misma ha dicho que zorreaba con las amigas de la uni


----------



## Soundblaster (31 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Os imaginais que su hija Alma se haga científica antimagufa total?
> 
> Y acabe diciendoles:
> 
> ...



cienticifista negacionista, gaballero.


----------



## trinidad Santos (31 Oct 2022)

la cabra tira al monte


----------



## Marco Porcio (31 Oct 2022)

Me da pena iker, es un buen chaval


----------



## duf28 (31 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Va disfrazada de bruja putilla



Señora, tápese!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> De descojone, la Porter vestida como una ramera .......Han perdido la cabeza con el tema Poltergeist.
> 
> Vaya basura.



Lo de la porter es aplicable cualquier dia. Unas veces mas y otras menos, pero va como una fulana de bajo nivel.

Yo creo que es de esas personas que no llevan bien el paso de la edad y prefiere que wiempre se hable de ella aunque sea mal.

Por otro lado se nota que esta en Mediaset, Telecinco, la fabrica de maricones , putas y chulos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Y en la foto de arriba va relativamente discreta


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Oct 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ya está empezando a flojear.
> 
> Esto sólo se arregla si aparece el Dr. Cabrera disfrazado de Drácula



De Cuñacula mas bien...


----------



## usuario baneado (31 Oct 2022)

E Iker iba de hombre rana con esa papada e inexistente cuello.


----------



## Chortina Premium (31 Oct 2022)

Narbaiza dijo:


> Que sexy..



La Tanketa del Misterio


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Oct 2022)

menuda risión de programa anoche jajajaja.

gracias Iker, Carmen, la risa es salud...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Oct 2022)

*ojo a la fecha:*


----------



## Dr. Oldman (31 Oct 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Siempre he dicho que es una choni que encima se cree que está buena.



e intelectual


----------



## bocadRillo (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Akira. (31 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Va disfrazada de bruja putilla



Pero qué es esa mierda?


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (31 Oct 2022)

porque no la habéis visto en topless en Orihuela Costa  

vaca madura


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (31 Oct 2022)

¿Este es el que rajaba de celebrar Halloween en España?
La ha cagado totalmente.


----------



## FilibustHero (31 Oct 2022)

Se están adaptando al nivel cultural de la audiencia.


----------



## Tercios (31 Oct 2022)

Si querían provocar terror en el respetable se podían haber disfrazado de directivos de Fáiser.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Oct 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> porque no la habéis visto en topless en Orihuela Costa
> 
> vaca madura



Se comenta que sus pechos son la tercera parte de grandes de lo que aparenta por la tele. ¿Es cierto?


----------



## angrymorty (31 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Os imaginais que su hija Alma se haga científica antimagufa total?
> 
> Y acabe diciendoles:
> 
> ...



Brvtal.

Discusiones hasta las lágrimas. Da para teleserie.

- (A) Porque eres, eres un, un...
- (Í) Venga, dilo. DILO:
- (A) Porque eres un puto magufo.
- (C) Pero Alma! Otra vez?
- (A) Y vives de engañar a la gente y de alienarla. Lo odio, odio tu dinero y te odio a ti. ¿Y qué hay de ti, mamá? Tus secciones dan tanta grima como tus escotes levanta share. Me habéis convertido en el hazmerreír de la facu.
- (Í) Suficiente. A tu camarote.


----------



## El Tirador (31 Oct 2022)

Siempre fue de enseñar cacho


----------



## El Tirador (31 Oct 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> No tengo claro si es un homenaje a "El liguero mágico" de Ozores, o a "Brácula" de Chiquito de la Calzada



El mejor comentario tío jajajaja


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Oct 2022)

Menuda víbora es la tía, lo que no sé yo es hasta donde hubiera llegado Iker sin la bruja detrás ejerciendo en la sombra (y también al sol) de verdadera Caudilla de la nave del misterio.


----------



## Irerod (31 Oct 2022)

Aqui en casa Carmen esta bautizada como La Orco. Esta tia tiene el sindrome de segundona. Siempre opacada por su marido. A si que su solucion ha sido llamar la atencion. Hacedme casito plis. Y nada mejor que enseñar “carne sexy “para lograrlo. Resultado….. Patetico. 
Pone en ridiculo a todo bicho viviente que esta a su alrededor (me viene a la mente un monton de entrevistas vestida de pton)y ha tomado las riendas de los programas. Por eso ha bajado a nivel charil cuarto milenio. De la seriedad de las primeras temporadas , (aunque fueran magufadas,) al viraje politico , al tufo poligonero y al amiguismo Loreal de sus compis. Anda que no se han quedado colaboradores buenos por el camino. Ahora La Orco es la que manda ahi. 
La niña tambien queria un “pograma” para ella sola y se le concedio. Resultado.. no lo vio ni dios. Infumable. 
Auguro mal pronostico como sigan por esta linde. La gente de ese mundillo se esta hartando de tanto espectaculo. Si ves el programa es para ver fantasmas, ovnis y demas fauna. No para ver los brillis leopardos de una tarada y un calzonazos que dice si cariño.


----------



## stuka (31 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no puede ser












NSFW - Se filtra foto de Carmen Porter desnuda


La esposa de Iker Jimenez haciendo exhibicionismo no se sabe donde. Tiene pinta de ser una foto vieja. No se sabe el origen de la filtracion.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Funcional (31 Oct 2022)

La culpa la tiene Iker. Está completamente dominado y aunque tiene talento nunca se le tomará en serio yendo en combo con eso que llama esposa. Va a acabar sus días en manos de esa Marujita Diaz con dientes y en el más absoluto de los ridiculos.


----------



## magufone (31 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Os imaginais que su hija Alma se haga científica antimagufa total?
> 
> Y acabe diciendoles:
> 
> ...



Iker es un intoxicador de libro...


----------



## tovarovsky (31 Oct 2022)

La cerdita Peggy y el tano Vitoriano se dieron cuenta hace muchos años del poder de la telemierda y de los millones que podían embolsarse contanto historias medio verdad medio mentira y aderezándolas con la opinión de otros ejpertos embusteros que acuden a su pograma para dar mas "empaque" a sus mierdas. Estos dos julandros no van a bajarse fácilmente de la telemierda, pues le han pillado el gusto a la pasta y la fama y harán lo que sea necesario para adaptarse a la nueva audiencia consumidora de mierda putrefacta.


----------



## mxmanu (31 Oct 2022)

Va genial, que hostias.

Algunos veis un cacho carne y os sube la bilirrubina.

No me extraña que cada vez haya mas maricones, va a ser la única forma de que os coman la polla alguna vez, so memos!!


----------



## ako (31 Oct 2022)

Han perdido lo más preciado para un periodista, la credibilidad, han colaborado en una farsa con colaboradores e invitados que rayan lo satánico. 
Ahora solo les queda vestirse de payasos para animar a su audiencia infantilizada y borrega.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (31 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



En la definición de "paticorta" del diccionario ilustrado de burbuja debería estar esta foto.


----------



## FilibustHero (31 Oct 2022)

Pero que ignorantes, están representando un ritual para hacer que los muertos se revuelvan en sus tumbas y tomen las calles enloquecidos con ansias de venganza. Y creo que esta vez lo van a conseguir.


----------



## Setapéfranses (31 Oct 2022)

stuka dijo:


>



100% real no fake 1 link mega


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (31 Oct 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Brvtal.
> 
> Discusiones hasta las lágrimas. Da para teleserie.
> 
> ...



Yo me lo imagino más bien así:

(C) Te vas a la universidad privadita anglo para que nadie te conozca, nos sobra la pasta. Y PUNNNTO
(A) Vale pero luego me quiero volver a España, que las islas pérfidas huelen a moho.
(I) Tranqui nena, conozco gente. A los 25 tendrás un lucrativo puestito en alguna BOEX o medio de comunicación. A los 30 te darán el premio de "Joven lideresa del mañana" y podrás dedicarte a dar charlas sobre entusiasmo y cultura del esfuerzo.
(A) Jo, qué guay, podré vencer al patriarcado.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (31 Oct 2022)

Recuerdo como me tragaba el programa de radio, me gustaba muchísimo, luego fue meterse en la tele y lo dejé de seguir..... Conforme vas creciendo dejas de creer en los Reyes Magos... Que inocencia aquellos años.


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Oct 2022)

Ha sido lo más friki y cutre que he visto en mucho tiempo . He sentido verguenza ajena .El programa bodrio total y pretensioso. A los 15 minutos lo he quitado


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (31 Oct 2022)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Recuerdo como me tragaba el programa de radio, me gustaba muchísimo, luego fue meterse en la tele y lo dejé de seguir..... Conforme vas creciendo dejas de creer en los Reyes Magos... Que inocencia aquellos años.



Hay que reconocer que Milenio 3 tuvo unos años sensacionales, menuda batalla en las ondas con La Rosa de los Vientos, todavía con Cebrián. 

A ver, que al final todo era el rollito ese sugerente que sabe ponerle Iker y la gran ambientación sonora, refriteo pero con un formato atractivo. Pero lo hacía muy bien. En la tele ya me parecía demasiado barroco y empalagoso todo, se le veían más los delirios y las vergüenzas. 

Y ahora mismo, aunque sea un pesado attwhore con menos luces que una patera, sigue estando un punto por encima de la media del periodismo español y de los "rarólogos" españoles, lo cual da buena cuenta del nivel tercermundista en estos ámbitos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (31 Oct 2022)

Pues yo me la follaba… bueno, la comía el coño y las tetas que follar cansa y para quedar mal, mejor lo otro


----------



## Furymundo (31 Oct 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> En la definición de "paticorta" del diccionario ilustrado de burbuja debería estar esta foto.



no llega a 1,70


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (31 Oct 2022)

Que ha pasado? No me entero de na


----------



## Shudra (31 Oct 2022)

MagdalenaCruella dijo:


> ¿Este es el que rajaba de celebrar Halloween en España?
> La ha cagado totalmente.



En el podcast "Noche de ánimas en las Hurdes" de milenio 3 en Ivoox puede escucharse cómo dice que esto es una moda y una tontería, pero la pela es la pela, supongo.


----------



## ischainyn (31 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> De descojone, la Porter vestida como una ramera .......Han perdido la cabeza con el tema Poltergeist.
> 
> Vaya basura.



la Porter va vestida como una ramera casi todos los programas


----------



## Kabuterimon (31 Oct 2022)

Que sois musulmanes? Que se le ve medio muslo y los hombros...qué cojones decis panda de flipaos, no lleva ni escote


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (31 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Pues yo me la follaba… bueno, la comía el coño y las tetas que follar cansa y para quedar mal, mejor lo otro



Ya le puedes echar limón a aquello para no vomitar..

Como podéis decir esas cosas?, la uncía explicación es que seáis aún más asquerosos que las tías a las que idolatráis, vaya nivel macho.


----------



## El pernales (31 Oct 2022)

Lo mejor del programa fueron las diferentes tradiciones que hay en España el día de todos los Santos y que se van perdiendo poco a poco.
Saber cómo este día se celebra en los diferentes pueblos de nuestro país.

Los disfraces sobraban, en especial la de la cabaretera, e Iker vestido de Goya es publicidad subliminal sobre su proyecto GOIA, que reinterpreta la obra del pintor , Francisco de Goya, usando IA.
Y lo de vender su música en el programa queda un poco gitanillo. Si urgais un poco en su productora Alma producciones veréis que es un poquito Midas y no le va mal .


----------



## Abrojo (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (31 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


>




Good pieses.


----------



## lapetus (31 Oct 2022)

Este programa cada vez tiene menos contenido, y el poco que tiene es subcontratado a otros investigadores, con Iker mayormente haciendo de empresario.
El resto es relleno con amigos y la homilía del final.
Símplemente no hay misterio suficiente para sacar un programa cada semana.

Yo creo que él ya lo sabe e intentó pivotar a temas de crimen y demás, pero eso tan escabroso a la gente no le interesa.
El consumidor de misterio busca evasión más que nada.

Ya veremos a ver ahora que se va Vasile si le siguen manteniendo los 2 ó 3 programas en mediaset. Como está telecinco me da a mi que al menos uno o dos van fuera.


----------



## Capitán Walker (31 Oct 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Es una mierda , pero no me ha dado tiempo a pillar otra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede valer para paja.


----------



## ProfeInsti (31 Oct 2022)

Ira vestido como le de la real gana.....


----------



## Discrepante Libre (31 Oct 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Brvtal.
> 
> Discusiones hasta las lágrimas. Da para teleserie.
> 
> ...


----------



## perrosno (31 Oct 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Siempre fue de enseñar cacho



La recuerdo en algún programa de los 90 muy pizpi, no se si era de Jimenez del Oso y no era tan estrambótica como ahora. Lo de ahora es de haber perdido el norte totalmente.


----------



## Autómata (31 Oct 2022)

Yo lo veré hoy, así por lo menos me echo unas risas. Según los temas que toquen a veces les sale bien o mal, el domingo pasado un científico hablando de viajes astrales sin aportar demasiado que casi me quedo dormido, pero luego una historia de fantasmas en una granja que me gustó. 



lapetus dijo:


> Ya veremos a ver ahora que se va Vasile si le siguen manteniendo los 2 ó 3 programas en mediaset. Como está telecinco me da a mi que al menos uno o dos van fuera.



No sé si el "futura" de Carmen Porter tendrá audiencia....

"Horizonte" me imagino que sí, y me parece hasta necesario, dentro de las limitaciones de los mass media da una visión alternativa.


----------



## perrosno (31 Oct 2022)

Irerod dijo:


> Aqui en casa Carmen esta bautizada como La Orco. Esta tia tiene el sindrome de segundona. Siempre opacada por su marido. A si que su solucion ha sido llamar la atencion. Hacedme casito plis. Y nada mejor que enseñar “carne sexy “para lograrlo. Resultado….. Patetico.
> Pone en ridiculo a todo bicho viviente que esta a su alrededor (me viene a la mente un monton de entrevistas vestida de pton)y ha tomado las riendas de los programas. Por eso ha bajado a nivel charil cuarto milenio. De la seriedad de las primeras temporadas , (aunque fueran magufadas,) al viraje politico , al tufo poligonero y al amiguismo Loreal de sus compis. Anda que no se han quedado colaboradores buenos por el camino. Ahora La Orco es la que manda ahi.
> La niña tambien queria un “pograma” para ella sola y se le concedio. Resultado.. no lo vio ni dios. Infumable.
> Auguro mal pronostico como sigan por esta linde. La gente de ese mundillo se esta hartando de tanto espectaculo. Si ves el programa es para ver fantasmas, ovnis y demas fauna. No para ver los brillis leopardos de una tarada y un calzonazos que dice si cariño.



Echo mucho de menos a Jaigar, ¿Se lo han cargado televisivamente?


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> De descojone, la Porter vestida como una ramera .......Han perdido la cabeza con el tema Poltergeist.
> 
> Vaya basura.



Hubo un tiempo durante la chaladura del sologripismo que me avergoncé de enviar como referente a este personaje . 

No podía ser que yo estuviese en el bando de los cazafantamas, historias de ultratumba y de extraterrestres.

Luego el sologripismo cambió de bando y .... 





__





Cargando…






www.burbuja.info









__





Cargando…






www.burbuja.info









__





Cargando…






www.burbuja.info


----------



## Busher (31 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pues de lo que se disfrazan todas las mujeres en carnaval o jaloguin...
> 
> Putibruja
> Putivampira
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Oct 2022)

Friker plandemiez


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Oct 2022)

A Jaime Garrido el mejor colaborador del programa se lo cargo friker Jiménez


----------



## perrosno (31 Oct 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que ha pasado? No me entero de na



¿Estás ciego compañero? ¿Pa que escribimos? Lee el hilo y mira las fotos.


----------



## perrosno (31 Oct 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> A Jaime Garrido el mejor colaborador del programa se lo cargo friker Jiménez



Ya me parecía. Hace mucho que no se sabía nada de el ¿Qué pasó?


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Ya me parecía. Hace mucho que no se sabía nada de el ¿Qué pasó?



Apartir de críticar el coronatimo friker se lo cargo del programa .


----------



## perrosno (31 Oct 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Que sois musulmanes? Que se le ve medio muslo y los hombros...qué cojones decis panda de flipaos, no lleva ni escote



A ver si nos enteramos primohhh, no es por el tema sexual, es por la basura de programa y caer tan bajo.


----------



## perrosno (31 Oct 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Apartir de críticar el coronatimo friker se lo cargo del programa .



Joder, debería llevar un 666 en la frente. Vaya vendido.


----------



## perrosno (31 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


>



Mas attention whore no puede ser


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (31 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> De descojone, *la Porter vestida como una ramera* .......Han perdido la cabeza con el tema Poltergeist.
> 
> Vaya basura.



Como lo que es.


----------



## Busher (31 Oct 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Por qué va disfrazada de Cindy Lauper?



Porque es una chica y solo se quiere divertir...


----------



## Stelio Kontos (31 Oct 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Porque es una chica y se quiere divertir...



- Jijijijiji.
- ¡Que ya no está en edad de jijijear, señora!


----------



## Remero premium (31 Oct 2022)

No sé como el marido le deja enseñar tanto. Otro programa màs de tv basura


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (31 Oct 2022)

Joder, que espectáculo más grotesco...da más miedo que los fantasmas que dicen perseguir jajaja

Jóvenes, no mirar las fotos que os podéis pasar a la acera de enfrente...


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Oct 2022)

Busher dijo:


>



Hasta las mujeres lo reconocen...

Ah, no, espera,
viendo los comentarios veo que la que hace el chiste es argentina,

ya me extrañaba ese humor por parte de una empoderada española.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (31 Oct 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Es una mierda , pero no me ha dado tiempo a pillar otra
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Furymundo dijo:


>



Pues me gustan las ropas, son elegantes y muy darks  Menos el sombrero y los pendientes, que no quedan bien con la ropa. El traje gris a rayas muy de señor inglés pijo, mis dieces.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (31 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Pues me gustan las ropas, son elegantes y muy darks  Menos el sombrero y los pendientes, que no quedan bien con la ropa. El traje gris a rayas muy de señor inglés pijo, mis dieces.



¿ Muy dark? pero si va mal disfrazada y el vestido la hace todavía más bajita...jajaja. Por no hablar de los disfraces de los caballeros....al verlos casi me muero de....risa.

Esto es dark:


----------



## perrosno (31 Oct 2022)

Remero premium dijo:


> No sé como el marido le deja enseñar tanto. Otro programa màs de tv basura



Dieron mucha verguenza ajena, pero es que hoy estaba tomando mi café en mi bareto Paco de confianza y en todos los charoprograms, todos vestidos de payaso haciendo el canelo, pero esta gente ha estudiado periodismo, para caer tan bajo ahora.
Que asco de mass mierda joder!!!!


----------



## GranReserva (31 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Pero si va muy tapada. Habéis puesto fotos donde va más putona, haciendo entrevistas, etc...



Sí, ha habido veces que solo llevaba una americana de friker y le he tenido que decir a mi señora que no mirase ese fenómeno paranormal de lujuria y pecado.


----------



## Progretón (31 Oct 2022)

Iker, por si lees esto: como un día la bigotuda te proponga que Cuarto Milenio trate la historia de Lady Godiva, piénsatelo dos veces.


----------



## .AzaleA. (31 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Es de coña, ¿A esta señora quien le aconseja hacer estas payasadas?




No le aconseja nadie. Carmen Porter es la típica mujer madura que debió sentirse constreñida en su juventud, y ahora que el zorrero y putiferio están bien vistos, no querrá quedarse sin su cuota de protagonismo sexy. Tampoco hace daño nadie. 

*Por cierto, sospecho que tiene una relación semi-abierta con su maridito, jejeje. Me caen bien los dos.*


----------



## .AzaleA. (31 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> el caso es enseñar cacho para vender...





Charo afgana dijo:


> Pues de lo que se disfrazan todas las mujeres en carnaval o jaloguin...
> 
> Putibruja
> Putivampira
> ...




Y lo que nos gusta, guapi.


----------



## .AzaleA. (31 Oct 2022)

¿Y tú eres?


----------



## OxHxKx (31 Oct 2022)

Vergüenza ajena la Porter 

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (31 Oct 2022)

kletus dijo:


> La RMR del misterio. Al Friker le falta un cuñao para bingo.



PERDONA!!!!!!



El cuñao si que es un crack. Grande Felix.


----------



## hartman (31 Oct 2022)

badjojo dijo:


> Es un programa de subnormales para SUBNORMALES, no se qué esperabas ver en un programa para subnormales hecho por SUBNORMALES.



por? sera para.
estan forraos epulon y salome.


----------



## |||||||| (31 Oct 2022)

El pacoHalloween Gitano.


----------



## Kabraloka (31 Oct 2022)

esta señora siempre haciendo el ridículo

ya lo hacía cuando tenían solamente el programa de radio. Y ahora hace el ridículo en la tv.
Ella sobra del programa, lo sabemos todos, hasta iker lo sabe, pero claro, es su señora...


----------



## perrosno (31 Oct 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Y tú eres?



@Huell A ligar a otro hilo, que me pongo celoso


----------



## kletus (31 Oct 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El cuñao si que es un crack. Grande Felix.


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (31 Oct 2022)

Joder que espalda y que hombros tiene la Porter, te mete una ostia que te arranca la cabeza.


----------



## perrosno (31 Oct 2022)

Sub Lumine Dei dijo:


> Joder que espalda y que hombros tiene la Porter, te mete una ostia que te arranca la cabeza.



¿Y con el canalete que imaginas que te puede hacer?


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (31 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Se comenta que sus pechos son la tercera parte de grandes de lo que aparenta por la tele. ¿Es cierto?



calza buenas ubres, sí

pero tiene estrías y celulitis a saco


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Oct 2022)

No seais demasiado crueles, que la señora y su marido estan registrados en el foro...


----------



## Irerod (31 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No seais demasiado crueles, que la señora y su marido estan registrados en el foro...



Pues haber si se dan por aludidos y dejan tanta gilipolle*.


----------



## NoRTH (31 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No seais demasiado crueles, que la señora y su marido estan registrados en el foro...



no creo que pasen mucho por aqui

en tuitah tienen sus legiones de palmeros 

que les recuerdan a cada instante los geniales que son 

y que gracias ellos respiran y se sienten protegidos e informados


----------



## Kurten (31 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Huele a ácido urico desde aquí….



No ves que a ti te pueden decir exactamente lo mismo, pollavieja?

Saludos


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (31 Oct 2022)

Así es.


----------



## Kurten (31 Oct 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Pues yo le daba



Tú y la mayoria de Incels cuevadoritos que están participando en el hilo, por más que intenten disimularlo con sus insultos

Saludos


----------



## perrosno (31 Oct 2022)

Irerod dijo:


> Pues haber si se dan por aludidos y dejan tanta gilipolle*.



Exacto, a ver si se dan cuanta que nos tienen hasta la poia con el Futura, el Carballo, el Angel Niño, las tonterías estas variadas que hacen infumable el programa y que la Porter vuelva detrás de las cámaras que no aporta absolutamente nada al formato.
Queremos ver de vuelta a JayGar, que salga mas de Vicente y que sean mas serios de nuevo.


----------



## D_M (31 Oct 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Es una mierda , pero no me ha dado tiempo a pillar otra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo jo, se han vuelto una parodia de si mismos.


----------



## manutartufo (31 Oct 2022)

stuka dijo:


> NSFW - Se filtra foto de Carmen Porter desnuda
> 
> 
> La esposa de Iker Jimenez haciendo exhibicionismo no se sabe donde. Tiene pinta de ser una foto vieja. No se sabe el origen de la filtracion.
> ...



Si haces zoom,no parece ella.


----------



## manutartufo (31 Oct 2022)

Y la Porter ,solo puede presumir de peras ... Pues a enseñarlas.


----------



## Lammero (31 Oct 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Y la Porter ,solo puede presumir de peras ... Pues a enseñarlas.




Su única virtud anatómica son las patorras robustas, como le gustaban a Robert Crumb.
Del resto, pues... prefiero no hacer sangre =p


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Oct 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> no creo que pasen mucho por aqui
> 
> en tuitah tienen sus legiones de palmeros
> 
> ...



La Porter ha participado en varios hilos de este foro, que la mencionaban, por lo visto lee todo lo que hay en red y foros hablando sobre ella.


----------



## hartman (31 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La Porter ha participado en varios hilos de este foro, que la mencionaban, por lo visto lee todo lo que hay en red y foros hablando sobre ella.



????


----------



## trinidad Santos (31 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> A mi me da morbo la mujer esta, pero tiene que ser inaguantable



Hay alguna que no lo sea?


----------



## Lenina (31 Oct 2022)

Pues me da la nariz que esta Yokai menudita que sacaron en antena, por las caras de la Porter, es Alma Jiménez Porter:







Nadie la puede reconocer y así ya la van introduciendo en el negocio familiar.


----------



## Kipling (31 Oct 2022)

Menuda diferencia con los inicios de Milenio 3 en la radio, allá por 2003 a 2005. Entonces con la ambientación molaba el programa. A la Charo solamente la tenía leyendo mensajes sin dar por saco. 
Lo que estaría bien es que Iker le diera tres o cuatro millones de euros a la Porter y se separe de ella. A tomar viento ya tanta tontería coño!!!


----------



## Orífero (31 Oct 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Y este fantoche se permite reirse de Jimenez del Oso, Antonio Ribera o JJ Benitez?, no les llega ni a la suela del zapato a ninguno.
> 
> TeleBASURA como bien han dicho ya.




No sé, nunca le he visto reírse de ellos. Al revés.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (31 Oct 2022)

keler dijo:


> No hay cosa peor que una señora con obesidad creyendo que es guapa. En España desgraciadamente hay mucho de eso. El problema es que los tíos al ver la actitud guarruna se imaginan cosas fantásticas en la cama y las entran.



     
Me encanta lo de "señora con obesidad creyendo que es guapa" y lo de "actitud guarruna".
Deberían incluirlo en el ticket de las máquinas de pesarse en las Farmacias: 
IMC>80 Reputa 
Por dios, que haga lo que le salga del mismísimo...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (31 Oct 2022)

vaya gitanada


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (31 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Estás ciego compañero? ¿Pa que escribimos? Lee el hilo y mira las fotos.



Pero si ha estado muy gracioso, hombre!
Saludos, Sr. perrosno.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (31 Oct 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> vaya gitanada



Ellos parecían sacados de la serie Curro Jiménez...lamentable.


----------



## Irerod (31 Oct 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Pues me da la nariz que esta Yokai menudita que sacaron en antena, por las caras de la Porter, es Alma Jiménez Porter:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1246712
> 
> ...



Si es la hija.


----------



## Kabuterimon (1 Nov 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> A ver si nos enteramos primohhh, *no es por el tema sexual*, es por la basura de programa y caer tan bajo.



Si no es por el tema sexual por qué entonces solo comentais el tema sexual?
Pareceis moros y encima mintiendo descaradamente "no es por el tema sexual, hablamos del programa" y una polla:



Habsburguesa dijo:


> *Menudos 15 min pa zorrear que se ha tirado*, por diosss





pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Preparando *el onlyfans*





perrosno dijo:


> De descojone, *la Porter vestida como una ramera* .......
> Vaya basura.



*
HABLANDO DEL PROGRAMA...SI SI*


----------



## perrosno (1 Nov 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Si no es por el tema sexual por qué entonces solo comentais el tema sexual?
> Pareceis moros y encima mintiendo descaradamente "no es por el tema sexual, hablamos del programa" y una polla:
> 
> 
> ...



¿Eres amigo de Friker o como va la cosa? Tu te crees que viendo esa mierda voy a interesarme por los contenidos del programa.
Que moros ni que pollas


----------



## Kabuterimon (1 Nov 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Eres amigo de Friker o como va la cosa? Tu te crees que viendo esa mierda voy a interesarme por los contenidos del programa.
> Que moros ni que pollas



Tu me ves amigo de ningun famoso?
Solo digo que si criticas el programa con razon pero criticar que se le ven 4cm de muslo...me cago en diez...faltan los tobillos y el coran


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 Nov 2022)

Desde la pandemia que deje de ver este programa, el domingo me dio por hacer zapoing y vi justo la parte en la que sale la choni de Carmen Porter haciendo esa performance vestida de bruja aputonada. Por favor, me dio una vergüenza ajena indescriptible. Han caído bajísimo.


----------



## mirym94 (1 Nov 2022)

Bueno ya sabíamos que Iker es un calzonazos y traidor nada nuevo, quien manda es la mujer que se le va mucho la chota. Ahora que le guste provocar pues depende del día, muchas mujeres van así actualmente no es nada nuevo, si el marido lo permite cosa suya.


----------



## perrosno (1 Nov 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Tu me ves amigo de ningun famoso?
> Solo digo que si criticas el programa con razon pero criticar que se le ven 4cm de muslo...me cago en diez...faltan los tobillos y el coran



Tu vida, ni me importa ni me interesa, pero.....
¿Tu ves serio presentar un programa con esas pintas? ¿Qué edad tienes?


----------



## perrosno (1 Nov 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Bueno ya sabíamos que Iker es un calzonazos y traidor nada nuevo, quien manda es la mujer que se le va mucho la chota. Ahora que le guste provocar pues depende del día, muchas mujeres van así actualmente no es nada nuevo, si el marido lo permite cosa suya.



No claro, por mi como si sale enseñando lo que quiera con trasparencias. Pero el motivo del hilo, es que no pretenderán que ¿A los que ellos llaman milenarios, se identifiquen con semejante mamarrachada?


----------



## Kabuterimon (1 Nov 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Tu vida, ni me importa ni me interesa, pero.....
> ¿Tu ves serio presentar un programa con esas pintas? ¿Qué edad tienes?



Es que la seriedad no viene de la ropa, viene del contenido.


----------



## machotafea (1 Nov 2022)

Los españoles sois CACA


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


>





¿Este orco con boca buzón y esos dientes de piensa que está buena?.


----------



## NoRTH (1 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La Porter ha participado en varios hilos de este foro, que la mencionaban, por lo visto lee todo lo que hay en red y foros hablando sobre ella.



la esperamos en el atico


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>





Joder, la paticorta con cara de intensa es que es de lo más caricaturesco. 
En medio de esos dos disfrazados con cara de circunstancia. 








Esa performance ridícula tuvo que ser idea de ella fijo. 


Últimamente está la gorda muy flipada con las cosas de las brujerías y los rituales. Le encanta que en las redes digan que es una "Illuminati" y hace gestos de taparse el ojo y demás. Vamos, una illumipedorra muy hortera, choni que se cree que está buena. 

Que tía más patética.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Nov 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Este orco con boca buzón y esos dientes de piensa que está buena?.


----------



## perrosno (1 Nov 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Joder, la paticorta con cara de intensa es que es de lo más caricaturesco.
> En medio de esos dos disfrazados con cara de circunstancia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247609
> ...



Fue lamentable


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> De descojone, la Porter vestida como una ramera .......Han perdido la cabeza con el tema Poltergeist.
> 
> Vaya basura.



Siempre va de ramera, ayer iba mas bien de friki brujeril. Fue un espectaculo bastante ridiculo, primero el Iker con una capa y una faja, y luego la parienta en plan pilingui soltando un rollazo de tres pares de cojones con unos cuantos monigotes dando vueltas por detras para escenificar mas el momento grotesco.

Parecia un vodevil barato de esos que recorrian los pueblos para entretener a los paletos.

Cuarto Frikenio mas que nunca en estado puro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Joder, la paticorta con cara de intensa es que es de lo más caricaturesco.
> En medio de esos dos disfrazados con cara de circunstancia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247609
> ...



Pobre hija los vaciles que le deben caer despues en el colegio.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Es de coña, ¿A esta señora quien le aconseja hacer estas payasadas?



Quien va a ser, el payaso del marido.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Parece una levantadora rusa de halterofilia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

Narbaiza dijo:


> Que sexy..




Son el Angel Cristo y la Barbara Rey del misterio.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Os imaginais que su hija Alma se haga científica antimagufa total?
> 
> Y acabe diciendoles:
> 
> ...



Le pusieron Alma porque en el registro no les dejaban Alpha Centauri.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>




Coño, han fichado a Enrique del Pozo.


----------



## Habsburguesa (1 Nov 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Si no es por el tema sexual por qué entonces solo comentais el tema sexual?
> Pareceis moros y encima mintiendo descaradamente "no es por el tema sexual, hablamos del programa" y una polla:
> 
> 
> ...



Que dices, tío? Moros?
Creo que me he perdido la conversación, pero vamos, que te la pike un pollo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

HUSH dijo:


> De joven era pizpi.



Ya valia para abrir cervezas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

stuka dijo:


>



Esta valdria para mandarsela a fotos de los espectadores.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Empezó siendo la novia de Iker Jimenez, para convertirse en su abuela. No es Muro, es la jodida Muralla China.



Pues imaginese si el Iker no se hubiese tapado las entradas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ya está empezando a flojear.
> 
> Esto sólo se arregla si aparece el Dr. Cabrera disfrazado de Drácula


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No te pases... Iker es muy bueno en su género. No es fácil vivir holgadamente de la trola y la charlatanería. Hay que tener mucha labia para triunfar en ese negocio.



Al final acabara haciendo una secuela de el hombre y la tierra poseido por el espiritu de Felix Rodriguez de la Fuente hasta terminar ingresado en el psiquiatrico.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Va de empoderada en régimen gananciales.
> 
> Excepto para aquellos que os gustan rellenitas tirando a toneles, jamas ha estado buena. E Iker Jiménez tiene pinta de haber podido llevarse a una buen pivón. Qué mal repartido está el mundo.



A mi el Iker cada dia me recuerda mas a Danny de Vito haciendo de el pinguino.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Me da pena iker, es un buen chaval



A mi no me da ninguna, hace años que paso de ser un periodista, a convertirse en un personaje mas de lo paranormal.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Siempre fue de enseñar cacho



A mi lo que me tiene intrigado, es para que coño lleva tropecientas pulseras y cordeles colgados de las muñecas. Sera que le debe dar morbo al Iker cuando le casca alguna pajichuela.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Menuda víbora es la tía, lo que no sé yo es hasta donde hubiera llegado Iker sin la bruja detrás ejerciendo en la sombra (y también al sol) de verdadera Caudilla de la nave del misterio.



Seguro que mientras el tio se tira hasta las tantas haciendo sus composiciones musicales en el despacho, ella se frota la parrocha en la cama con billetes de 500 euros.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

Irerod dijo:


> Aqui en casa Carmen esta bautizada como La Orco. Esta tia tiene el sindrome de segundona. Siempre opacada por su marido. A si que su solucion ha sido llamar la atencion. Hacedme casito plis. Y nada mejor que enseñar “carne sexy “para lograrlo. Resultado….. Patetico.
> Pone en ridiculo a todo bicho viviente que esta a su alrededor (me viene a la mente un monton de entrevistas vestida de pton)y ha tomado las riendas de los programas. Por eso ha bajado a nivel charil cuarto milenio. De la seriedad de las primeras temporadas , (aunque fueran magufadas,) al viraje politico , al tufo poligonero y al amiguismo Loreal de sus compis. Anda que no se han quedado colaboradores buenos por el camino. Ahora La Orco es la que manda ahi.
> La niña tambien queria un “pograma” para ella sola y se le concedio. Resultado.. no lo vio ni dios. Infumable.
> Auguro mal pronostico como sigan por esta linde. La gente de ese mundillo se esta hartando de tanto espectaculo. Si ves el programa es para ver fantasmas, ovnis y demas fauna. No para ver los brillis leopardos de una tarada y un calzonazos que dice si cariño.



Si Fernando Jimenez del Oso levantara la cabeza:


----------



## perrosno (1 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si Fernando Jimenez del Oso levantara la cabeza:



Eso era seriedad y luego viene el payaso ese diciendo que si somos moros, que ella vestirá como quiera.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (1 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Esta valdria para mandarsela a fotos de los espectadores.



jajajajaja

como se les escape el filtro puede ser mítico


----------



## *OBERON* (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## Kabuterimon (2 Nov 2022)

Habsburguesa dijo:


> Que dices, tío? Moros?
> Creo que me he perdido la conversación, pero vamos, que te la pike un pollo



Se nota que te has perdido en la conversacion


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

*OBERON* dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1247876


----------

